# Tribute to XEMA



## fastlee84 (Apr 12, 2004)

Hello guys!!
This is actually just to show you what XEMA's work has inspired me to do. Since i last saw his crypt fish tank, i was awstruck by its beauty. Which is why it inspired me to set up my tank similar to his..

So here goes. Sadly my camera skills aren't as good.. I tried to add the pic but its too big for this website so i provide the link..

Thanks XEMA..

http://www.arofanatics.com/members/fastlee84/updatedontotalcrypttank/


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I am so glad that my work can serve to somebody for inspiration...

To improve your shoot: try to take the picture with a lot of light, for example using a suplementary lighting hood from other tank...

Greets from Spain


----------

